# Nars multiples



## snkatha (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi, has anyone used the Nars multiples? What do you think about them. Eg south beach


----------



## sugypop1 (Oct 1, 2009)

I wear MUFE HD in 173 and I use the multiple bronzer in rapa nui as a contour shade. Loves it!!! I find it easy to blend, doesn't look so obvious, and it dries to a powder finish. I would like to try the other shades.


----------



## mrslovejoy (Oct 2, 2009)

I use south beach and palm beach together. I use palm beach more as a foundation to give me that glow, then I use south beach as a blush. I also use the st barts/copacabana duo as a highlighting duo.


----------



## mufey (Oct 3, 2009)

I love Mustique as a highlight and Malaysia as bronzer, they're the least shimmery ones too. NC40/2.


----------



## gemmel06 (Oct 4, 2009)

I myself have papa nui and south beach love tham both.  I think NARS multiples are a good investment.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 4, 2009)

I have Malibu, South Beach and Palm Beach... I LOVE South Beach the most.


----------



## alka1 (Oct 4, 2009)

I love them (I own 4) but I think I would prefer a smaller size at a slightly cheaper price. They are way too big and I doubt I will ever finish one before it expires. NARS - please make Mini Multiple sticks!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 4, 2009)

^^^I concur!


----------



## snkatha (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh gosh! They sound good! I hear rapa nui is a good Bronzer for woc. Some ppl describe it as having a hint of red in it. The red bit makes me feel a little iffy:-(


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 12, 2010)

I have south beach and I absolutely love it!!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 23, 2010)

I only have palm beach but I love it very much. Great bronzer/ contour. I wanted some of the other bronzed ones, but I don't want even a hint of redness.

Hope to get South Beach and Portofino next.


----------



## BKTrinVincy (Mar 23, 2010)

I tried one in Sephora yesterday and was debating on it and today this thread pops up lol..

I plan to get papa nui...Im very dark and this would be a good highlight for my complexion


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jun 1, 2011)

It's so funny this thread is here now, I was in Sephora last week and was playing around with the Orgasm Multiple, and fell in love! I didn't want to spend $39 on it though without tax, so I hopped on eBay and bought the mini just to see if I liked it for every day use. I just got it in the mail today and I LOVE IT :0 It's such a gorgeous color. I liked it so much I went back on and bought the full size for $29 -_-;

  	Here's a question though, do you ladies prefer applying with fingers or a brush? I did my fingers today but I don't like how it basically rubs off my foundation... would a brush be better?


----------



## AnjaNicole (Jun 1, 2011)

I would like to try a Nars Multiple. Which color would you recommend for a NW 45?


----------



## afulton (Jun 5, 2011)

I have St. Barts which I use as a highlight and eye shadow.  I also have Malibu which I have yet to use.  The mua artist used it on me as a cheek color so I felt compelled to buy it but have yet to use it.  Maybe I will pull it out in the fall.  I want to try South Beach but I think the multiples are so huge that NARS should offer them in smaller sizes.  I am sure they were be great sellers then.


----------

